# Predator Quest



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Tonite PREDATOR QUEST on the sportmans channel 9pm* I met Less Johnson and crew at the world predator expo in march---GREAT GUY!! mite come up my way in the future, that 'll be fun


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be fun and educational also I bet!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't have any of those channels, but would be nice!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have it either, I wish I did sometimes.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

If you have ATT U verse you can watch Predator Pursuit, Predator Nation and Predator Quest. I just set the DVR to record them and watch them when I have time. It is addictive. Any of you guys here in Central Texas that want to get out in the heat and take predator pictures I am itching to try out my new Minaska Ultimate One E caller. ET


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Soon as my Firestorm comes I am ready to spend a weekend out and see what happens. Was planning on Okla this coming weekend but now they say they are suppose to get them in on the eighthish maybe. how far from Dallas wilded?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Soon as my Firestorm comes I am ready to spend a weekend out and see what happens. Was planning on Okla this coming weekend but now they say they are suppose to get them in on the eighthish maybe. how far from Dallas wilded?


It is a little over a 4 hour drive. Thats a long ways to come hunt just 300 acres with me. Maybe we can find a bigger place somewhere in between sometime. ET


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

yea 4 hours is a drive too punish your self in this heat maybe later in the year or if I happen to be down that way I shoot ya an email.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I read on foxpro forum. This guy is having problems up-loading his new firestorm. You mite want to check this out. www.forum.gofoxpro.com


----------

